# Eager to meet people in PA



## Krissy (May 22, 2021)

I’ve recently gotten into the terrarium scene, and would love to be able to make some friends in person through it. Most forums I’ve found for the scene typically exist on a more international basis and don’t lead to many real world friendships. I wanted to inquire where in this forum I should seek out people near me.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello, and welcome.

There are forums for regional groups. Moved it there to, possibly, help you find hobbyists near you.


----------



## Krissy (May 22, 2021)

Thank you, I apologize for placing it incorrectly.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Krissy said:


> Thank you, I apologize for placing it incorrectly.


No need! Was fine where it was. Welcome!


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm in Gettysburg. Have a group of terribs and working on a second vivarium now.


----------



## Krissy (May 22, 2021)

Vargoje3 said:


> I'm in Gettysburg. Have a group of terribs and working on a second vivarium now.


That’s wonderful news, forgive me but what’s a terrib?


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

Krissy said:


> That’s wonderful news, forgive me but what’s a terrib?


Phyllobates Terribilis. Golden poison frog. Also have leucs and tincs now as well.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Krissy said:


> I’ve recently gotten into the terrarium scene, and would love to be able to make some friends in person through it. Most forums I’ve found for the scene typically exist on a more international basis and don’t lead to many real world friendships. I wanted to inquire where in this forum I should seek out people near me.


If you're in eastern PA, there's a shop in Bath you should check out (if you haven't already):

Dart Frogs To Dogs – Natural Pet Shop 

They're my "go to" source for Hydei and Melano flies whenever I screw up my production of either. (And I drive there from northern NJ.) They also have dart frogs for sale...


----------

